
The Ubiquitous Kronecker Product (2000) [pdf] - jpelecanos
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.115.5655&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
cs702
Also known as the tensor product of linear maps in a particular basis:

[https://jeremykun.com/2014/01/17/how-to-conquer-
tensorphobia...](https://jeremykun.com/2014/01/17/how-to-conquer-
tensorphobia/)

[http://www.math.harvard.edu/archive/25b_spring_05/tensor.pdf](http://www.math.harvard.edu/archive/25b_spring_05/tensor.pdf)

[https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/tensors3.html](https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/tensors3.html)

